# Big Toms in Huber Heights?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I was drivnig near Taylorsville Dam earlier today & did a double take. In a field stood one of the biggest Toms in full strut that I've ever seen. There looked to be a few hens about 100 yards past him near a tree line. These are the 1st birds that I've seen just wondering about in this area. I wish I had my camera. Has anyone else seen gobblers in Montgomery County?


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I have and they have all been this year. I had a flock of hens rite behind my place last week and there is not a plot of woods for a few miles, just houses and corn fields.


----------

